# Game Calls



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Turkey Friction Call*

Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.

A pot call is basically a shallow dish containing two ledges inside. One is cut into the rim to hold the playing surface while the second is a ring left in the center raised to clear the bottom of the pot and still leave a space between the sound board that rests on it and the playing surface above it.









One thing not shown is how tall the call is, that would be 3/4". Another is the rim at the bottom is 1/8" high.

These dimensions are fairly critical in how a call sounds. You are building a musical instrument so minor changes will make a difference. One question all new makers ask is if different woods give different sounds and the answer is, yes. The density and hardness of the material you use does change the vibrations you create. Another big one is sound board or no sound board. Again what you use makes sound changes. You can use almost any material you use as the playing surface for a sound board plus wood, acrylic and plastic. The sound board is smaller than the playing surface to leave a small gap between the inside walls of the call and the sound board. You can choose to leave the sound board out, too. An example is what I use, playing surface is 3 1/2" while the sound board is 3".

The holes in the bottom of the call can vary widely, from a single hole to 8+. You can place them in patterns you like and vary the sizes. The number and size will change the sounds.

The playing surface and sound boards need to be glued into place. Almost all call makers use GOOP to do this. It is far better than other glues so I would suggest sticking with it. Get it sticking with it, it's glue and it sticks stuff. ;-)

You can turn these using a face plate with a screw but the easiest way is with a chuck which I finally bought a few weeks ago. I drill a 3/4" hole in the center using a Forstner's bit the mount it on the lathe. After getting things round I trim the piece to 3/4" thickness then start hogging out the wood in the center.










This is a show call that is why it has wings. Not a useable piece I was just messing around but you can see how it sits on the lathe.

I make the rim at the edge first then clean out the whole call to the depth I need leaving the ring in the center. After that I flip the call and do any detailing I want on the outside and sand to finish. There is nothing really hard about these and after one or two you can turn them fairly fast. In fact you can do this process reversed, doing the outside of the call then flipping it to do the inside.

Once I have this it is back to the drill press for sound holes if needed then to the finish table. Most of mine just get rattle can lacquer or ***************. I do use a natural stain before applying the clear.

You can also turn your striker to play the call. The woods used for these change everything again. Do not sand the tip too much as the small scratches cause the friction you need. You will also need to scuff the playing surface with a 3M green pad.



















Strikers vary widely and I will do another post on them later.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tommy! This is a great how to…much better than most of the resources I found online.

Do you have a preference for the playing surface? I've heard some use glass, some use slate…etc.


----------



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a look. I prefer slate it is just easier to play.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


Tommy-Thanks for the description and dimensions of the turkey calls. You mention that the holes' diameters, number and placement are critical to the instrument. Can you provide the diameter of the hole circle? What combinations (wood type, hole diameter and number of holes and placement) sound and work the best?


----------



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


Hey Don, if you read that part again I say that the holes are not as critical. They can and do vary with every call maker. But in the example above the holes are 3/8" in diameter and about 2" center to center. This is the part of the call that is more of a personal choice and gives you some leeway in how and where you place them. Don't sweat the holes being exactly like the picture while they do change the sound a bit just put them where you like just don't over do it since you need some sound to stay within the cavity.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


Awesome tutorial. I get the impression that you have made a few of these.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Tom it is very helpful look forward to hearing about the strikers….


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


Ghost5 - nice work.
where do you get, or how do you make the slate or glass inserts?


----------



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

ghost5 said:


> *Turkey Friction Call*
> 
> Well, thanks to the comments and questions I have gotten I dug through my pics to find one I had on how to make a pot call. So for the folks that want a quick tutorial here we go.
> 
> ...


I get my parts from Brookside Game Calls Joe has everything you need for most calls.


----------



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Scratch Box Turkey Calls*

After posting a few of these neat little calls I thought some other folks might like to know how to make them. They are an easy project and another way to use some of that scrap wood.

The easiest way to make a scratch box is to have a dedicated mortiser set up with a 1/2"cutter but since I don't have one here is how I do it. If you do have one you can quickly see how to use it to accomplish what I am doing.

I start with a 1 & 5/8""x4" piece 1/2" thick. I cut out the center on my bandsaw leaving about 3/8" or less for my frame. I cut 1/8" to 3/16" thick pieces for the sides, one side is the same height as the frame and the other is 2" high. The wider piece will be your sound board.



















Glue the short side on then smooth the top on your sander, next glue the sound board on. You also need to cut a thin piece to cover the opening on top of the call then sand or cut a slot on the side touching the sound board to let the turkey out. Pay no attention to the GOOP sitting on the table that is for something else. I use Tightbond III to glue these up.





































Once everything is glued up all you need to do is go back to the sander for shaping and tuning. The shape is up to you but the tuning is done the same way each time. You thin the sound board to 1/8" or less then using a piece of wood 3/8"x3"x about 1"wide that has been chalked you hold the call upside down and pull the sound board toward you. If the call is too high pitched take a tiny bit more wood off and test again. Do this until the turkey comes out. Go slowly here it is easy to ruin your call at this point.



















This is my test stick which is a scrap of cherry I roughly domed and chalked. I use it in the shop since it is easier to hold while testing a lot of calls. When testing the sound board should be on the side away from you as you pull it toward you.

After you have it tuned do a bit of finish sanding and apply whatever finish you like. If you have any questions feel free to ask. Thanks for reading.


----------



## RossF (Jan 10, 2011)

ghost5 said:


> *Scratch Box Turkey Calls*
> 
> After posting a few of these neat little calls I thought some other folks might like to know how to make them. They are an easy project and another way to use some of that scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Nice write up. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Sleeving a Duck Call Insert Video*

I shot a two part video on how to take an Echo insert, one of the most used out there, and cut it down to sleeve inside a new wooden exhaust end. I wish I could say it was my idea but it came from another good woodworker that wrote a nice how to but I decided to do videos for the folks that like to see it done.

Here is a link to the first of two parts. This one shows how to turn the insert down and the next which will be up shortly shows how to turn the new wooden bell.

Sleeving and Insert PT 1


----------



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Sleeving an Echo Insert Video PT 2*

Here is the second half of how to make your calls a little more custom. Thanks to everyone that took time to watch and please hit the like button if it helped.

Sleeviing an Echo Insert PT 2


----------

